# Rogers Nano Sim Cards



## dgreensp (Oct 14, 2005)

I was lucky enough to get an unlocked iPhone 5 ordered this morning and it should arrive on Friday. One problem - I can't seem to get a Nano Sim Card from Rogers. I'm being told by Rogers they should be available on Friday, but I don't want to go anywhere near a Rogers store on Friday and I also don't want to find out on the weekend that they are all sold out. I really don't want to get the phone on Friday and not be able to use it. Anyone hearing anything different about availability of the Nano Sim Cards from Rogers? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Why not just cut your existing card to fit the smaller size? Granted it needs to line up properly so if you don't know where to cut it could kill the sim.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

I agree 100% and I'm in the same boat, I have 0 interest in even thinking about that bull**** provider that we give to much money to. I was hoping to pop in Monday or Tuesday to a Rogers and grab one, I had read posts earlier today that said the nano sims were already in some stores. I also herd unlike the normal sim to micro it could be cut into size but I've herd the nano cannot be cut from our micro sim. I guess will all soon find out!

Here's Rogers nano sims pics/some info 
First Look at iPhone 5 nanoSIM Cards - Mobile Magazine


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Tried contacting RogersHelps via Twitter to ask when I would be able to obtain a nano-sim at a Rogers location, and this is the response I received:

Hi, if a customer activates a new postpaid plan, a nano SIM will be provided free of charge at a Rogers store after launch.

Tweeted back to clarify that I have ordered from the Apple store and am currently on contract (6gb data) and haven't heard back.....will let you know....


----------



## jeff_282 (Mar 30, 2010)

mixedup said:


> Tried contacting RogersHelps via Twitter to ask when I would be able to obtain a nano-sim at a Rogers location, and this is the response I received:
> 
> Hi, if a customer activates a new postpaid plan, a nano SIM will be provided free of charge at a Rogers store after launch.
> 
> Tweeted back to clarify that I have ordered from the Apple store and am currently on contract (6gb data) and haven't heard back.....will let you know....


Exact same thing. I told them that is not what I was asking. @postrestart


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Dr_AL said:


> Why not just cut your existing card to fit the smaller size? Granted it needs to line up properly so if you don't know where to cut it could kill the sim.


My understanding is that these nano-SIMs are different and cannot be cut from full sized SIMs.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I personally don't know but the chip looks the same size here:
http://www.gi-de.com/gd_media/media/en/documents/brochures/mobile_security_2/cste_1/Nano-SIM.pdf


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> nano-SIM is also 15pc thinner than micro-SIM. So, even if normal/micro-SIM can be cut to the nano-SIM size, there is no way to reduce the thickness.


Everything you want to know about nano-SIM being used in iPhone 5 | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

From RogersChris:

"If you are activating an iPhone 5 in an Apple store, a customer will be provided a nano SIM card free of charge. However, Apple does not sell nano SIM cards out right. 

If you purchase an iPhone 5 on apple.ca, customers can purchase a nano SIM card on rogers.com or visit a Rogers store. At a Rogers store, if a customer activates a new postpaid plan, a nano SIM will be provided free of charge. Existing customers that require a nano SIM to replace their current SIM will be charged $9.99. Nano SIM cards purchased on rogers.com cost $9.99.

Nano SIM cards will be available on launch day. All Rogers stores will have them."


----------



## dgreensp (Oct 14, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> From RogersChris:
> 
> 
> Nano SIM cards will be available on launch day. All Rogers stores will have them."


Exactly what I was trying to avoid - having to go to a Rogers store on launch day! Thank you for Rogers for making the process so easy. ARGGGGHHHH


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> Everything you want to know about nano-SIM being used in iPhone 5 | NDTV Gadgets


That's a pain, what about sanding down the thickness?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Dr_AL said:


> That's a pain, what about sanding down the thickness?


you're kidding, right?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

gmark2000 said:


> you're kidding, right?


Yes I am kidding. But you could...


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

gmark2000 said:


> From RogersChris:
> 
> "If you are activating an iPhone 5 in an Apple store, a customer will be provided a nano SIM card free of charge. However, Apple does not sell nano SIM cards out right.
> 
> ...


Ok. When I purchased my 4s outright at the Apple store, they gave me a sim card for Rogers and I was an existing Rogers client. I then had the Rogers store code in the sim on my account I hope that I can drop by the Apple store and they'll give me a sim card and then I can drop by a Rogers kiosk and they will code in the nano. Hence I avoid the $10 Rogers sim charge. All this is predicated on me taking delivery of the new phone on Friday. 

I've successfully turned on sims in rocket hubs just by calling into Rogers tech support without going to a store. So as long as you have the iPhone IMEI,etc., and the sim card info, we may be able to avoid the Rogers store altogether.


----------



## dekator (Apr 2, 2007)

jimbotelecom said:


> I hope that I can drop by the Apple store and they'll give me a sim card and then I can drop by a Rogers kiosk and they will code in the nano. Hence I avoid the $10 Rogers sim charge.


You can also update the new SIM card online on the Rogers "MyRogers" website, just type in the # of the new SIM, takes 10 minutes or so to take effect. Did this before when iPhone went to the micro-SIM.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Just got back from the neighbourhood Rogers store and got a nano SIM card from them for 9.99. There were two employees there, one of whom didn't even know that they had nano SIM cards and in fact didn't even know they existed. He then started to ask me about the new iPhone 5 as he hadn't even heard when they were coming out and knew nothing about the changes to it.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Benito said:


> Just got back from the neighbourhood Rogers store and got a nano SIM card from them for 9.99. There were two employees there, one of whom didn't even know that they had nano SIM cards and in fact didn't even know they existed. He then started to ask me about the new iPhone 5 as he hadn't even heard when they were coming out and knew nothing about the changes to it.


Curious what store you went to? I'm wondering if they're even supposed to be selling them yet (not that it really makes any difference when you can't use one until Friday at the earliest!).


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I went to the one in the beaches.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks....nice score! I'm not far....might have to go and check out whether they've changed their minds on selling them yet, haha.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Benito said:


> ...one of whom didn't even know that they had nano SIM cards and in fact didn't even know they existed. He then started to ask me about the new iPhone 5 as he hadn't even heard when they were coming out and knew nothing about the changes to it.


Their product knowledge training is astounding!


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow no idea how you swung that one! Just went into my local rogers store stating I wanna buy a nano sim card, as the guy looked at me with a puzzled look... I said the new sim card thats in for the iPhone 5 he then stated oh nope sorry come back friday we cant sell them yet. I walked away in anger and headed to the telephone booth and explained how I hate rogers have 0 intrest in going into their stores launch day to get a nano sim and how I was hoping the gentleman at the telephone booth could help me out. He laughed and strongly agreed that " I cant blame you not wanting to deal with rogers on launch day, but its actually technically illegal for me to sell you one" I said so they are in stock then like I had assumed they were and he confirmed they are. Just in that kiosk their "terms" or contracts whatever with rogers are not to release any nano sims before friday.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Took me hitting 3 stores before I managed to get one...


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe I had the luck of getting one from the first store I went into.

"Illegal" to sell you one prior to launch day? I can't imagine it is illegal.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Well I didn't try the Beaches store....

The excuses I had were: can't sell them as we only received enough to account for the phones we will be receiving (whatever....prob only get 5 phones!). 2nd store told me they didn't receive any...whatever. Thankfully none of them were a special trip!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Like regular SIM cards, these will probably be free at Apple stores if you provide ID.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Like regular SIM cards, these will probably be free at Apple stores if you provide ID.


Probably...assuming you're buying your phone there (or perhaps provide proof of purchase via the Apple store online?). That being said, I'm not going anywhere NEAR the Apple store on launch day....they're bad enough on a normal Friday!!!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mixedup said:


> Probably...assuming you're buying your phone there (or perhaps provide proof of purchase via the Apple store online?). That being said, I'm not going anywhere NEAR the Apple store on launch day....they're bad enough on a normal Friday!!!!


Good points, but they haven't asked where I bought my iPhone any time I've needed SIM cards, and received them for free at Apple stores.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I tried an Apple store Friday and they told me that they wouldn't have the nano SIM cards until Friday.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Just grabbed mine from bramelee city center. Went to the 2 Rogers stores in there to be fed more bull**** "We don't have any untill Friday" then I tried wireless wave and boom yup we have them in stock and here you go 9.99$ later I have my nano sim and can relax about not having to worry about getting one Friday.


----------



## dekator (Apr 2, 2007)

Just grabbed mine at Rogers store in Sherway Gardens. No hassle.


----------



## jeff_282 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just got one at Rogers plus at south common mall in Mississauga. Guy said it was 10 bucks but couldn't get the till to work so gave it to me for free


----------



## voyager_rob (Oct 11, 2009)

I called Rogers in Mapleview, Burlington and they said they had them.
Went to the store and they said they didn't. Thought I meant tthe iPhone 4s sim even though I clearly asked for the NANO sim for the NEW iPhone 5.

Typical Robbers!


----------



## analli (Oct 6, 2009)

I called a half a dozen Rogers stores unwilling to release them before I found one in Brampton that did. It doesn't make sense hoarding them. I'm a customer and can only use it to remain one when I get my unlocked phone. You'd think they'd welcome the fact that I want a ROGERS nano sim when I'm not bound by a contract any longer.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Got my nano sim from Wireless Wave at Billings Bridge in Ottawa. They were the only place that would sell me one.

I think Apple should have shipped a sim card with the iPhone 5 in Canada, or allowed sale of it beforehand for those of us that want to keep their current account.

I took an Applecare option out too.

Maybe next time they'll think this out a bit better.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Makes sense, right?



Benito said:


> I tried an Apple store Friday and they told me that they wouldn't have the nano SIM cards until Friday.


----------



## Lando (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone know where they'll sell one in Calgary? Tried every store in Market Mall yesterday and it seems like everyone really loves their jobs.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

go_habs said:


> Just grabbed mine from bramelee city center. Went to the 2 Rogers stores in there to be fed more bull**** "We don't have any untill Friday" then I tried wireless wave and boom yup we have them in stock and here you go 9.99$ later I have my nano sim and can relax about not having to worry about getting one Friday.


Got the iPhone 5 coming Will this Nano Sim card work with Sasktel, if i got it from rogers. As Sasktel always seem last to get stuff like this.
I wonder if sasktel could program it even if i got it from rogers.?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## byter (Feb 6, 2008)

Both Telephone Booth and Battery and Gadgets in Eaton Centre have them in stock and willing to sell for $10/each


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Anybody know of a place selling them in Downtown Vancouver or Kits?


----------



## Seagull21 (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought 2 from Rogers Plus at Yonge and Davisville last week. They didn't have a lot so I had to be extra nice.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree with HowEver, I'm 99% sure that Apple will hand nano-sims out like Candy on launch day - even if you aren't buying a phone. The store will probably be dead - the HUGE lineup will be outside...


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

A question. I'm assuming my phone is delivered tomorrow and I have a Rogers nano sim- when you go into the Rogers panel you can change the nano sim to associate with your Rogers account. I'm going that route and we'll see how it goes. Here's the question - the sim card entry is for 20 digits but there are more numbers (and some letters) than 20 on both sims.

Both sims have this common digit structure - 
89302
72040

Do I enter the next 10 digits and ignore the rest?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seagull21 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine is exactly 20 digits. The added 'Mxxx' is no doubt some sort of internal code. Ignore that. On the full business card, before you punch the card out, there's the Rogers barcode, and the SIM barcode (which is the same as what is written on the card, minus Mxxx)


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Makes sense thanks.


----------

